# Genuine Map of CPEC



## Saifullah Sani

CPEC is not a road project. It is a framework with energy, infrastructure, port, and industry projects. Gawadar will be connected to Khunjrab through multiple routes as port will serve different markets and destinations. Route # 1 Gawadar- Quetta- Zhob- DIKhan- Islamabad to Khunjrab, Route # 2 Gawadar-Sukkur- Indus Highway to Khunjrab, Route # 3 Gawadar-Sukkur- Karachi Peshawar Motorway to Khunjrab. Work on Route #1 started by FWO last year to complete 650kms missing link between Gawadar- Sorab. Route #1 will be first to be operational by Dec, 2016 IA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Muhammad Omar

looks almost same

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

sharing one more map, same sketch with better detail.

So it's like UK where we have M11, A1(M), M1 and M40 doing similar purpose. If you want to go to North (You can take M11, A1(M) or M1 and you will be heading towards the major cities of Leicester, Nottingham, Leeds etc. Even M40 is fine depending on the city you are travelling to

By that logic all I am saying is, if you want to go to Kashgar via Lahore, take route A, if you want to go to Kasghar via Karachi, take route B and if you want to go to Kashgar via Quetta take the route C or D. It's as simple as that. It's the ultimate infrastructure of highways/expressways/motorways in Pakistan, its going to serve very similar purpose to that of UK in my opinion since both countries are geographically longer






-----

Motorway map of UK (just see M11, A1 & A1(M), M1 and M40 coming out of the circle (Greater London/M25) and after connecting most of the major cities in UK, it sometimes merges together or come close to each other and then make the way for connecting other major cities so its a very good idea of having multiple motorways and availability of alternative routes


----------



## Reverse Thinker

how is the idea if in center of cpec road solar penals to be installed especially in the areas of south punjab and balochistan where the tempreture remains more hot in this way electricity to be use for lighting of cpec and also can supply local grid and it will be also safe becuse govt is going to put petroling force to protect this cpec road through out the country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

